# Gabel Bologna Lite oder Cut



## MartinE (12. Juni 2010)

Aus gegeben Anlaß suche ich Unterschiede der Gabeln.

Die Light ist die leichtere der Gabeln, jedoch was wiegen diese? Mit ist bekannt, dass bei der Light ca. 120g gespart werden.

Ich habe hier eine mit 24cm Schaft und 892g - ist das eine Light oder Cut?


----------



## kingmoe (12. Juni 2010)

Kint schrieb hier mal über die Lite:

"die schöne aus bologna wiegt in der 93er ausführung mit 22cm schaft gerade mal 856 gramm... "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinE (12. Juni 2010)

2cm 34g? das kann sein, also hätte ich eine Lite


----------



## redsandow (12. Juni 2010)

in diversen catalogen(workshop94/95 und bike sport news teilekatalog 94/95) ist die bologna lite mit schaftlängen 160mm und 200mm angegeben gewicht 770g


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Juni 2010)

Deine ist auf jeden Fall eine Lite, die Cut wiegt mit langem Schaft knapp 1 kg.


----------



## MartinE (12. Juni 2010)

Cool dann habe ich ein Avalanche AL Bj 1994.

Vielleicht können einige hier das Gewicht der Light und der Cut mit der jeweiligen Schaftlänge posten. Dann wird es dem Thema gerecht.

Mit hat euer Wissen sehr weiter geholfen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Juni 2010)

Some of the mid level OEM forks had a chromoly steerer and plain gauge chromoly blades and the after market forks and higher end bikes had a chromoly steer tube and triple butted blades.  You can easily tell the difference by the markings on the fork steer tube the heavier is stamped "CM/CM" and the triple butted bladed version is stamped "CM/TB".
If there is heavy paint on the steer tube it is sometimes hard to read but you can usually make it out if you get the right light on it.


----------



## MartinE (13. Juni 2010)

Perfekt, manchmal ist es so einfach:
CM/CM (CM = Chrom-Molybdän)/(CM = Chrom-Molybdän) -> GT Bologna Cut  
CM/TB (CM = Chrom-Molybdän)/(TB = Triple Butted) -> GT Bologna Light 

Der Stempel ist sehr schwer zu lesen, aber wie geschrieben unter dem richtigen Licht kein Problem.

Danke nochmal - TOP!


----------



## der Steelman (13. Juni 2010)

bei meiner steht CM/SB


----------



## MartinE (13. Juni 2010)

SB  -> Single Butted ? Wäre naheliegend.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Juni 2010)

SB is either Single butted or straight blade (meaning plain gauge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (9. Januar 2012)

Ich greife das Thema mal auf...

Dachte, ich hätte ne Lite (so wurde sie mir verkauft) aber bei 925g und ca. 17cm Schaft ist es wohl die Cut.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man die Gabel - bis auf den Aufdruck - äußerlich nicht unterscheiden kann? Ist die Lite genauso Stabil?

Wer ne Lite in Schwarz und Ahead übrig hat, bitte PM.


----------



## Onegear (11. Januar 2012)

weitere Zahlenwerte:

Bologna Lite 95: 

Aufdruck CM/TB und hat mit eingeschlagener Aheadkralle bei 187mm 1 1/8" Schaftlänge eine Masse von *823g*


----------



## Rahbari (25. Januar 2012)

Was muss man eigentlich für ne Lite hinlegen? Manchmal ist sie ja an Komplett-Rädern für nen Hunni dran. Ein Typ von Retrobike will mir stolze 50 Pfund ohne Versand abnehmen.


----------



## lolsen (26. Januar 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Was muss man eigentlich für ne Lite hinlegen? Manchmal ist sie ja an Komplett-Rädern für nen Hunni dran. Ein Typ von Retrobike will mir stolze 50 Pfund ohne Versand abnehmen.



Halte ich für zuviel. Hätte jetzt - je nach - Zustand 10 - 30  gesagt!


----------



## Rahbari (26. Januar 2012)

Danke für Deine Meinung. Deine ist zu Gerrit gegangen, stimmts?


----------



## lolsen (26. Januar 2012)

Quasi unterwegs  Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2012)

lolsen schrieb:


> Halte ich für zuviel. Hätte jetzt - je nach - Zustand 10 - 30  gesagt!



Halte ich für einen Schnapper.


----------



## lolsen (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hab meine für 10 veräußert  upssss

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2012)

Gerrit wird es gefreut haben.


----------



## epic2006 (31. Januar 2012)

Ja, hat es. Da kommt aber noch ne Retourkutsche meinerseits.

Von "nimm mit" bis "gib mir nen Hunni" hab ich schon einige Angebote bekommen. Ich denke, die Light ist mit einer Ritchey Logic vom Gewicht, dem Vorkommen und preislich vergleichbar und da schwanken die Preise erheblich.

Freu mich immer noch....aber eher mehr über die ganze Aktion, die Beteiligten wissen was gemeint ist.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (16. Februar 2012)

So, die Gabel ist eingetroffen, 890g mit Kralle, Schaftstempel CM/SB.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (16. Februar 2012)

@ Gerrit: dann scheinst Du aber doch ne Cut erwischt zu haben?! SB= Single Butted. Auch das Gewicht spricht dafür...


----------



## Rahbari (15. März 2012)

So, habe nun endlich auch eine Bologna Lite bekommen!

Gewicht bei 190mm Steuerrohr mit unbekannter Kralle: 846g. Hatte mir weniger erhofft. Von einer Ritchey Logic ist sie ja dann doch meilenweit entfernt... 

Aufgeprägt ist "CM/TB" und eine Zahl: 1993 (also wohl Baujahr 1993, was auch zu den Decals passt). Zudem ist kaum sichtbar der Schriftzug "Spinner" mitsamt Vogel-Emblem eingeprägt. Wie die 91er 2x4 (und evtl. die 92er 3D??) wurde offenbar auch die Bologna Lite - jedenfalls in den Anfangsjahren - von Spinner gefertigt.

Vermutlich hat die GT die Bologna Lites später selbst hergestellt. Noch etwas später wurden dann günstigere Varianten entwickelt. Im 96er oder 97er Katalog ist von Bologna-Gabeln mit 1x, 2x und 3x-Konifizierung die Rede. Für die 1x-Variante hat sich in den Foren der Ausdruck "Bologna Cut" entwickelt, obwohl auch die 3x-konifizierte den "Cut" hat.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. September 2012)

*Mythos Bologna Lite*

habe hier eine Bologna Lite aus dem Jahr 1993, aus einem GT Karakoram. Ahead, Aufdruck 1993, CM/TB, A-1, Spinner; Katalogbezeichnung: Bologna Lite

und ich habe hier eine Bologna Lite, welche aus dem Jahr 1994 stammt; Katalogbezeichnung: ebenfalls Bologna Lite 

die Bologna Lite aus dem Jahr 1993 ist ein ganzes stück leichter als die aus dem Jahr 1994. Dafür ist die Bologna Lite aus 1993 aber auch wesentlich schlanker. 

Wenn es hier einige Leute gibt, die stolz auf ihre superleichte Bologna Lite sind, werden sie die wesentlich dünnere Gabel aus dem Jahr 1993 meinen

*Nachtrag:*

die Bologna Lite bzw. Bologna Cut Modellen ab 1994 gab es in verschiedenen Konifizierungs-Stufen, die leichteste in dreifach konifiziert


Die Übersicht von Kint:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4756605&postcount=880


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. September 2012)

bei ebay sind gerade zwei GT Bologna Cut drin

1 1/8 Schaft 175mm  1060 Gramm

1 1/8 Schaft 237mm  1054 Gramm


----------



## Rahbari (5. Juli 2013)

Habe hier eine - laut Prägung -96er Bologna. Von der Farbe her müsste sie von einem Bravado stammen. Bei den Beinen ist sie relativ fett; kein Vergleich zur 93er Bologna Lite. Aber auch hier Aufschrift "CM/TB", d.h. dreifach konifiziert. Gewicht bei 184mm Schaft: nur 832g inkl. Kralle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loewe79 (15. Februar 2014)

Ich habe vor ein Paar Tage aus der Bucht eine Bologna rausgefischt.
Prägung CM/SB, 168mm Schaft bei 908g (mit Kralle). Also eine CUT? Laut Verkäufer von 1995.

Sorry wenn ich da ein bißchen ahnungslos daher komme aber die Gabel soll an meine Richter da die Quadra doch Buchsenspiel hat. Waren die "nackt" verkauft oder mit irgendwelcher Schriftzug versehen? Was meint Ihr, passt das zusammen (Qualität, usw...)?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (5. August 2014)

93er CM/TB, 185 mm, ohne Kralle: 815 g
93er CM/TB, 195 mm, mit Kralle: 832 g

Beide wohl mit der Spinner-Prägung (unter dem Lack schwer auszumachen) und noch mit dem _"WARNING ... DO NOT REMOVE THIS LABEL"-_Sticker.


----------

